# Super Greasy Fur, and Itchy Dry Skin?



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a handful of four week olds and one or two adults with super greasy/shiny fur, and dry skin patches. They had lice until two/three weeks ago, but were treated with Ivermectin spot on and there are no further signs of mites or lice. Its definitely bad shiny and not just healthy shiny coats, because the fur is clumped together just like on a greasy haired person.

Urk. Any ideas?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd give them a little bath? 
also treat for fungal to be sure it's not just something like that.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Have you ever bathed a baby mouse? LOL. Its hard enough with a sick old buck. Never again, I swear.

Yes, I think I'd better try the creams. Just want an opinion cos its my poor abused blues again...


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

not bathed a babe no :lol:

not having much luck with blues are you?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

One of my friends has rats, and talks about how bread soaked in olive oil is supposed to reduce "buck grease" on rats. Idk if it would help clear up your grease problems, or if it would even be good for mice. I'd google it myself, but figured I'd post my inkling on here before I ran off to class.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ty. Buck grease is a marking thing on rats, a substance they produce on purpose rather than fur grease.

About as much luck as I'm having with tris, it seems.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

No bathing please, mice can get hypothermic very easily and bathing can be dangerous!

Is sounds like they may not be done with the mites, how long did you treat with Ivermectin? I've been treating once a week for six weeks to fully clear up infection.

I do hope the four week olds are not failure to thrives, this happens sometimes with them.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd be careful about pointments as well. It will most likely just get licked off. Do they smell? They may be having a peeing contest. As in, who can pee on the other the most.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

lol! Do they do that?

I've treated with savlon and pet safe tea tree sucessfully before, also caneston. They don't smell. And they are mostly a good size, only two middle sized ones and no runty mcrunts.

I will go round again with the ivermectin then. I thought it was a once a month treatment, silly me! I didn't want to overdose them on it.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to guess so correct me if i'm wrong. Mice use their hands and tounges to clean themselves and each other. So putting mite meds on their coat wouldn't taste to apealing to me. They might be lack of cleaning because they don't taste good, make them feel sick, etc. Just an idea. I know i hate the taste of meds.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I never thought of that. Could be, but the spot on should be well absorbed by now... Hrm. Interesting.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, tehy will sometimes pee on each other. There have been several members that have discovered the greasy fur was from the mice peeing on each other. As you can imagine, it sometimes takes a while to catch them in the act.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Little buggers.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I vaguely remember another member discussing greasy fur as a result of bacterial infection, something that happened to youngsters with diarrhea? Ah, here:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8238&p=74781&hilit=e+coli#p74781


----------

